# Sign up for our Black Friday Sale - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (17/11/20)

Sign up now and be the first to know 

https://forms.omnisrc.com/signup/v1/54e091ad8777fd3f5a77f0e8_5dcaa237b0d4670f1919afb1.html

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (23/11/20)

Sir Vape said:


> Sign up now and be the first to know
> 
> https://forms.omnisrc.com/signup/v1/54e091ad8777fd3f5a77f0e8_5dcaa237b0d4670f1919afb1.html
> 
> View attachment 214048


When, when when???

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (25/11/20)

PLEASE NOTE OUR WEBSITE WILL GO OFFLINE FROM 5PM TO PREPARE FOR OUR BLACK FRIDAY SALE.

We are about to rock you but before we do have a little read below...

You are about to experience deals that you want so compose yourselves ok.

Starts online at 11:59pm on Wed 25th Nov and ends Mon 30th Nov.

if you have subscribed to our newsletter, accepted marketing mailers on our site or signed for our Black Friday Deals you get early access. Our mailer has already gone out with all the info so please check your promotion / junk or spam folder if you have not received it yet.

Musgrave & Kloof retail stores will open 8am sharp on 26th Nov fully stocked, ready and waiting to greet you.

Printed sales sheets will be on hand. Please follow COVID-19 store rules. Mask on please and sanitize on the way in and out. shot!!!!

This year besides the awesome deals, we are trying to make your shopping experience more enjoyable and quicker.

ONLINE
* We have brought in a decent amount of stock on most items to ensure that you the customer gets what you want. We cannot anticipate the demand online and in-store on the day, but suggestion is to make SHARP just in-case





* Free shipping on orders over R1250 (Major City centres only & local KZN overnight).
* We have additional staff in to assist with online orders. Even so there could be delays but we will work flat out to get your goods to you the quickest we can.
* Collection option for KZN customers will be available as well. Select collection as delivery on checkout and pick-up from Musgrave store. This year we have separate collection point, so you do not need to queue at the retail counter. Please provide order number, full name and payment proof on collection when picking up.
* Another bonus for Durban customers is our new EXPRESS DELIVERY option on checkout. Get your order same day (+-2 to 3hrs). We will be running this through our Black Friday Sale for your convenience. Select the option on checkout. Please note you need to pay for your order online as our drivers will not accept cash.

MUSGRAVE / KLOOF STORES
* Stores open at 8am sharp and close at 6pm.
* Online collection point at Musgrave store only.
* Printed sales sheets available to view at each store.
* Ample parking available at both Kloof and Musgrave.
* Staff are following strict COVID-19 protocols for your safety.
* Two persons at a counter at a time. We want you to get your purchase as quick as possible so check out what you need online or view our sales sheet for more info to make the process quicker.

Any questions you might have please email raihaan@steammasters.co.za or call 0606047662. Our lines could be busy but we will get back to you soonest.

Other than that, we cannot wait to serve you tomorrow. Have an awesome one


----------



## CJB85 (26/11/20)

How many people got lucky to score the Impi RDA at a R1000 under retail?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

